

Java 8 Developer Preview Released - millerm
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/09/jdk8-preview

======
millerm
I am just really looking forward to the lambda support. I don't care how it's
implemented (generated anonymous inner classes or whatnot) or if the syntax
isn't exactly what everyone might have wanted... I just want some simple block
support. I am just not thrilled about Scala, so I won't even go there. I
worked on a large Swing application a few years ago (two years of development
work) and how I would have loved it[lambda]. I would have saved thousands of
lines of boilerplate (due to listeners and such). We had used Groovy in parts
of the application but that almost killed the product as it was just too slow
for the UI.

Edit: Go here to get the binaries directly
[http://jdk8.java.net/download.html](http://jdk8.java.net/download.html)

